# MSI MS-6367 Bios Update / Upgrade



## Mad Professor (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a MSI MS-6367 Ver: 1.0, Witch has been removed from a HP computer.

I am trying to Flash the bios with a true MSI bios, and not a HP one.
But I am not having much luck.

Here are the details from the boot screen.

Copyright 2000 by Hewlett Packard Company
Rev. 3.03 09/04/2002

09/04/2002-nVidia-CRUSH1-6A61AM49C-00

Thanks for your time, and support.


----------



## blurman101 (Jul 28, 2005)

this is about all i can help ya with

http://bioscentral.com/

:grin:


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 2, 2005)

I have download the bios from (http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/bios/bos/spt_bos_detail.php?UID=290&kind=1).
But when ever i try to flash the bios is just sits there doing nothing.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 2, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what BIOS chip this mainboard should have.
As I think HP have got there own chip in this board.

*BIOS Chip Details*.
SST
49LF040
33-4C-NH
0237007-BA

Thanks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to TSF:

HP will have their own bios and no doubt a "protected" one at that !! given their history for proprietary componets. I suggest you contact one of the bios vendors on ebay (go to ebay and make a bios chip search) you can buy a replacement bios chip for about $20.00 that will rid you of the HP death grip / and give you an updatable MSI bios 

regards

joe


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 2, 2005)

Well i have found the HP bios for it as well, but as said above i would like the MSI one.

But it's now more to the point witch BIOS is more upto date, the HP or the MSI one?

HP: (http://support.packardbell.com/uk/m...120200&PibItemParent=platform_clipper_ixtreme)

MSI: (http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/bios/bos/spt_bos_detail.php?UID=290&kind=1)


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been trying to look into the bios files and the bios chip it's self.
Both the HP amd MSI bios files are 256k format, But i have found out that the bios chip it's self seems to be a 512k chip.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been looking around the intenet and it looks like this mainboard came from a "HP Pavilion 443.uk Desktop PC".

Bios: (http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericSoftwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&cc=us&softwareitem=pv-7507-1) 

And guess what size the bios file is, Yep it's a 512k file.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 2, 2005)

Now the problem is that i have tryied to flash a 256k file on a 512k bios, it no longer works.

So I have to hotswap the bios chip to / from a working motherboard.

Next problem, I am trying to use a program called UniFlash.

Hi All. 

Eveytime i try to Flash the bios using UniFlash v1.40, I get the following error(s). 

Error #152 Unable To Read File. 
Errot #152 Drive Is Not Ready. 

I have tryied 2 brand new floppy disk drives, and 4 brand new floppy disks. 

All come up with the same error.

I have tryied evey version of UniFlash from v1.40 back to v1.29. 

v1.29 will now read the bios file, but now comes up with. 

Verifying Data: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX[][]XXXXXX[]X 
Flash Data Verification Error. Retry Write Operation [Y/N]?


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 2, 2005)

In the End, I gave up trying to hot swap and reflash the bios.
And just got a new Bios chips flashed by (flashbios.org)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Glad to hear you are up and running / hopefully you choose the MSI bios ????


I knew you would get around to that bios purchase sooner or later / I did **


regards

joe


----------

